# WAX Bullets



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I ordered up a 1000 wax bullets the other day. They arrived this morning. I shot some of the 38cal out of 357 cases with flash hole drilled out to 1/8” and magnum SP primers. 1000 is minimum order but the guy who runs Spitfire is accommodating guy and will let you split 500/500 two calibers or styles. He had 3 different wax recipes. I buy the hard because I use them on things that aggravate me, not to reuse. Soft mix splatters on impact. They are $29.95 / 1000. They also sell a line of machined brass that uses 209 shotgun primers.
I had 38 cal wax bullets before. Out of my 35Rem rifles they were excellent for yard pests.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

How difficult is it to clean the bore afterwards? Also, any idea of the Ft/Sec using just primers?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I think it is around 500fps, As far as cleaning, I shot out of 4” S&W 357, just used #9;and nylon brush , finished with couple patches. I am going to drill out cases to take 209 primers, just 6 each caliber and a couple each for rifles. I’m not going to be shooting a lot of them. One local is ordering 44s, I’m swapping him 357s for 44s.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I have some really only reloading manuals from my Grandfather (I think roughly 50's vintage since they only list IMR powders, bullseye, unique, etc.) and a few have recipes / instructions in the back for making homemade wax bullets. I was always tempted to try it but never did. I have used the Speer plastic bullets and they work pretty well for indoor target practice.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

so you are loading with just a 209 primer and no powder? interesting


----------

